# Toilet Paper Dispenser Recessed In Rated Wall



## fj80 (Mar 23, 2016)

Is a toilet paper dispenser allowed to be recessed into a 1-hour fire rated wall and still maintain the fire rating?


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 23, 2016)

Not that I am aware of......


----------



## JPohling (Mar 23, 2016)

I have seen that done many times but the recess needs to be sheathed in gyp. bd. to maintain the rating


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2016)

A rated bathroom wall?


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 23, 2016)

Hazardous Area with explosive fumes.....:smiley_simmons:


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2016)

> Is a toilet paper dispenser allowed to be recessed into a 1-hour fire rated wall and still maintain the fire rating?


from 2009 IBC ::

713.3.2 Membrane penetrations.  	Membrane penetrations shall comply with Section 713.3.1. Where walls or partitions are required to have a _fire-resistance rating_, recessed fixtures shall be installed such that the required fire-resistance will not be reduced.

	4. Membrane penetrations by boxes other than electrical boxes, provided such penetrating items and the _annular space_ between the wall membrane and the box, are protected by an _approved_ _membrane penetration_ firestop system installed as tested in accordance with ASTM E 814 or UL 1479, with a minimum positive pressure differential of 0.01 inch (2.49 Pa) of water, and shall have an F and T rating of not less than the required _fire-resistance rating_ of the wall penetrated and be installed in accordance with their listing.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 23, 2016)

It is not Rocket Science

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/filedata/fetch?filedataid=2346


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 23, 2016)

Marks picture is a very common way to do a recessed into a fire barrier/partition. Check the fire wall detail to make sure the insulation (if any) is for sound and not part of the fire rated assembly. I have seen some proprietary walls that required the insulation maintain a minimum thickness.This would be a tiled bathroom wall example requiring mineral fiber insulation 3 1/2 inches thick

View attachment 2189


View attachment 2190


View attachment 2189


View attachment 2190


/monthly_2016_03/572953f5dc140_GAdetail.JPG.3d0a29995fef8f0e5f32138db92e3991.JPG

/monthly_2016_03/572953f5ddf51_GAdetail.JPG.34e2ef18bdd9bb964c74e5141cd1076f.JPG


----------



## fj80 (Mar 24, 2016)

Excellent, thank you, all.


----------



## Kiel Sadowsky (Mar 5, 2019)

mark handler said:


> It is not Rocket Science
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/filedata/fetch?filedataid=2346



can you re-post this?...the link seems to be broken


----------



## HForester (Mar 5, 2019)

Perhaps it is indicating the use of "putty pads" on the backside of the metal TP insert??


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2019)

*I do not know what was originally posted But here is another example of a recessed item in a rated wall
*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2019)

HForester said:


> Perhaps it is indicating the use of "putty pads" on the backside of the metal TP insert??


yes putty pads might work


----------



## Kiel Sadowsky (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for the quick follow up...The semi-recessed detail is probably ideal, but not for an after the fact installation....I like the putty pad idea!

Also have Hilti working on a fire-caulked detail which they say will work... i can upload it once we receive it if anyone's interested what they come up with


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

please


----------



## JPohling (Mar 7, 2019)

Kiel Sadowsky said:


> Thanks for the quick follow up...The semi-recessed detail is probably ideal, but not for an after the fact installation....I like the putty pad idea!
> 
> Also have Hilti working on a fire-caulked detail which they say will work... i can upload it once we receive it if anyone's interested what they come up with



Any decent framer can create the backing to support the additional layers for the required gyp board within the hole needed for the device.  once again, not rocket science.
putty pads may be a way but not approved for that use.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2019)

Engineer Judgement for ease of installation -


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 12, 2019)

Wall may be a corridor wall (duh!).


----------



## mark handler (Mar 12, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Wall may be a corridor wall (duh!).


Or a party wall needing STC Rating


----------



## Bryant (Mar 12, 2019)

mark handler said:


> *I do not know what was originally posted But here is another example of a recessed item in a rated wall
> *


if to maintain the rating would not the side pieces of gyp board into the recessed area also need to be two layers? you have on the right side 1 layer and backed up with wood studs.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 12, 2019)

This is a product specified installation guide.......only certified by 3rd party for the specific cabinet....not a general rule of thumb installation


Either a fire extinguisher cabinet or an AED cabinet


----------



## JPohling (Mar 12, 2019)

Nope 1 layer


----------

